# Polish



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Love these !! Look like my little ones !


Current flock: 62


----------



## Lance (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow! I bought 10 from dodge grain and only 3 out of the 10 survived. I don't really know why maybe u can tell me.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Not sure really tbh I think I'm not doing too great with chicks myself . The first time I ordered some I lost 10+ which was so saddening but thankfully murray mcmurray sent me more chicks to make up for this even though ( I think ) it was my fault they did everything they could to fix this ... I've been trying to stay away from day old chicks since. I did find that my "top hats" seemed to be more delicate than the other chicks I hadn't lost any of my marans , rir, barred rocks at an early age .


Current flock: 62


----------

